# K-1 & Muay Thai?



## CrushingFist (Apr 21, 2004)

I want to know if to learn how to fight like K-1 fighters, the best style would be Muay Thai?

I heard K-1 is Karate, Kickboxing, Tae kwon do and Kung fu are among the martial arts upon which K-1 is founded.


----------



## ThuNder_FoOt (Apr 22, 2004)

K-1 is involves any striking art. The ones that shine, are the ones you listed. As far as the art that would be best to take, that depends on yourself. It's all a matter of preference.

I personally like the newfound popularity of K-1. With contenders like Botha, Tyson, Sapp and so on... it's bound to take the throne over Boxing as the  most popular Martial Sport, (atleast out here in America anyway).

 :asian:


----------



## CrushingFist (Apr 23, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Damian Mavis (Apr 29, 2004)

Yes Muay Thai is probably the fastest way to get as close to K1 fighting ability/style but many fighters start in something like karate or TKD and later moved onto Muay Thai to add that to there aresnal.  I'm a nobody and only fought once so far in Thailand but I started in TKD and continue to train it.  Peter Aerts from K1 got his start in TKD too.  If you know Muay Thai you recognise alot of the style from K1 is Muay Thai based.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## CrushingFist (May 14, 2004)

Damian Mavis said:
			
		

> Yes Muay Thai is probably the fastest way to get as close to K1 fighting ability/style but many fighters start in something like karate or TKD and later moved onto Muay Thai to add that to there aresnal.  I'm a nobody and only fought once so far in Thailand but I started in TKD and continue to train it.  Peter Aerts from K1 got his start in TKD too.  If you know Muay Thai you recognise alot of the style from K1 is Muay Thai based.
> 
> Damian Mavis
> Honour TKD


Very. True . Thanks


----------



## Shiro_Ryuu (Sep 12, 2004)

Many of the most successful fighters in K-1 are trained in Muay Thai.


----------



## RMACKD (Dec 6, 2004)

Te best fighters in k-1 come from muay thai and boxing. Most fighters train in both of these style. Muay thai fighters go to boxing because boxing teaches you how to use your hands the best and they typically adopt a boxing stance. Boxers typically go to mauy thai to learn how to block a kick and learn how to time there punches against kicks.


----------

